# EOI application



## hunganh07 (Mar 29, 2012)

Dear all,

I submitted my EOI last week. I still have some concerns if you guys here can help.

I have 4 year work experience in Vietnam (not comparable marker, but my occupation is in the shortage list)
I have a Master of Applied Sciences awarded by the Queensland U of Technology
My husband has a PhD obtained from the University of Queensland

I filled the EOI, and got 140 points

1. Is my degree recognised?
2. Can I claim points of work experiences from uncomparable market, but in a shortage list?

Thanks for help


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

hunganh07 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I submitted my EOI last week. I still have some concerns if you guys here can help.
> 
> ...


Hi,

If you've already submitted the EOI, in all honesty you will have the answers to your questions or more to the point you will have made a claim yes or no to the questions.
You are supposed to answer the questions truthfully and submit an EOI with points that actually reflect your situation at that moment.
To ask questions after submission, I feel there is a risk your EOI points may not be correct and there's a risk Immigration may reduce these on preliminary checking.

You should be aware that with 140 points your EOI will be automatically selected from the pool at the next fortnightly selection, preliminary checked and if OK you will receive ITA.
If there's something wrong your EOI points may be reduced and your EOI placed back in the pool.

I'd say no, your degree isn't recognised. 
Your university is definitely on the list but the qualification MASc isn't, therefore I think you need it assessed by NZQA and as such you shouldn't be claiming any points for it until that assessment confirms the level attained.
Your husbands University and PhD should e recognised and not need assessment by NZQA.

Yes you can claim points for a skill on the skilled shortage list but not a comparable market.

Regards,


----------



## hunganh07 (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for your help escapedtonz.

I did a Master by research, which is similar to Master of Philosophy. All my study was done by a research thesis. My title is about environmental science. Although my degree was named as MASc, it should be a Mphil or a Master of Sciences.

Do you think I should put my application in change in progress, by that way, it will be on hold, not going to the pool? Can I ring and talk to NZ Immigration about it?

Thanks everyone


----------



## jishakk (Apr 30, 2013)

Hello experts,

I am just about to complete my EOI however have a doubt that needs to be cleared. There is a new list of qulaifications exempt from assessment, which does not have most of the universities mentioned in the June 2011 list. I want to confirm is the new list including the previous list or is it that we shoould refer only to the new list. Since i have MBA from a previous listed university however it is not appearing in the new list.
Please some one help me clear the doubt soon so then i can just submit my EOI.
Thanks,
JK


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

hunganh07 said:


> Thanks for your help escapedtonz.
> 
> I did a Master by research, which is similar to Master of Philosophy. All my study was done by a research thesis. My title is about environmental science. Although my degree was named as MASc, it should be a Mphil or a Master of Sciences.
> 
> ...


If you've already submitted it I'd either talk to Immigration directly or an authorised Immigration consultant, voice your concerns and take it from there after they have advised OR just let the process come to a natural conclusion and wait to see what happens with your EOI.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

jishakk said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I am just about to complete my EOI however have a doubt that needs to be cleared. There is a new list of qulaifications exempt from assessment, which does not have most of the universities mentioned in the June 2011 list. I want to confirm is the new list including the previous list or is it that we shoould refer only to the new list. Since i have MBA from a previous listed university however it is not appearing in the new list.
> Please some one help me clear the doubt soon so then i can just submit my EOI.
> ...


Hi JK,

Don't think of us as experts. We are far from that. None of us have any authorisation to give Immigration advice, so any answers you receive should be taken with a pinch of salt and verified / checked by official means so you can make proper decisions based on true fact.
On this forum, we just give other members the benefit of our own personal experiences in the hope it helps somewhat.

So the qualifications exempt from assessment list - as I understand it is a completely new list that supersedes the previous version, therefore in your University or Study Qualification isn't on the latest list you will need NZQA assessment.

Regards,


----------



## jishakk (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi Thanks for that reply. So can i submit EOI now and then get my qualificaiton certificates assesed simultaneously.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

jishakk said:


> Hi Thanks for that reply. So can i submit EOI now and then get my qualificaiton certificates assesed simultaneously.


No I don't think you should submit EOI yet - simple reason - how do you know what level to claim for your qualification ?
You won't know until its been assessed.


----------



## hunganh07 (Mar 29, 2012)

escapedtonz said:


> If you've already submitted it I'd either talk to Immigration directly or an authorised Immigration consultant, voice your concerns and take it from there after they have advised OR just let the process come to a natural conclusion and wait to see what happens with your EOI.


Thanks buddy


----------



## hunganh07 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi guys,

My EOI was selected. I am wondering how long will I receive the outcome of whether I am invited. I know that they are now checking the information of my EOI.

Thanks guys


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

hunganh07 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My EOI was selected. I am wondering how long will I receive the outcome of whether I am invited. I know that they are now checking the information of my EOI.
> 
> Thanks guys


Doesn't take long if everything ok during preliminary checking. Maybe a week. Quicker if you've applied online.


----------



## hunganh07 (Mar 29, 2012)

escapedtonz said:


> Doesn't take long if everything ok during preliminary checking. Maybe a week. Quicker if you've applied online.


Thanks Escapedtonz for always being right here to help. We cant wait to hear the outcome


----------

